# Ist Lan über Telefonkabel möglich?



## PieMaster (2. April 2020)

*Ist Lan über Telefonkabel möglich?*

Hallo,
ich möchte drei Zimmer im ersten OG bei uns mit einem Lan-Anschluss ausstatten. Der Router steht jedoch im EG und es gibt keine Kabelschächte durch die ich ein Kabel ziehen könnte. Allerdings sind im jedem der drei Zimmer noch Telefonkabel verlegt. Meine Frage ist jetzt ob ich vom Router auf ein Telefonkabel gehen kann, welches ich dann auf drei Kabel aufsplitte und dann damit in die Zimmer gehe? die Kabel sind übrigens 8-adrig aber nicht Twisted pairs und auch nur einmal ummantelt.
Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Hilfe


----------



## IICARUS (2. April 2020)

*AW: Ist Lan über Telefonkabel möglich?*

Du kannst keine Lan Kabeln aufsplitten, das Funktioniert nicht.
Mit deinem Kabel kannst du höchstes nur zu einem Anschluss leiten.

Das Netzwerk kann nur per Router oder per Switch aufgeteilt werden.
Vielleicht kommst du damit zumindest nach oben so dass du dann ab dort neue Kabeln verlegen kannst oder per W-Lan den Rest regeln kannst.

Mit Switch meine ich sowas: D-Link DES-100 Desktop Switch, 5x RJ-45 ab €'*'12,98 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Per Router oder per Switch bekommt jeder Anschluss seine eigene IP-Adresse und das ist wenn du einfach ein Kabel aufteilst nicht der Fall, weshalb es nicht funktionieren wird.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. April 2020)

*AW: Ist Lan über Telefonkabel möglich?*

Telefonkabel sind sogar in aller Regel ganz normale LAN-Kabel - ABER eben CAT1, wie du sagst nicht geschirmt, ummantelt oder sonstwas. Für die paar Kilobit Telefon (hier 64K ISDN und so früher) ist das ausreichend aber einen nennenswerten Datenverkehr kannste damit vergessen.


----------



## PieMaster (2. April 2020)

*AW: Ist Lan über Telefonkabel möglich?*

Die Kabel gehen halt alle erstmal in den Keller, auch das vom Router dann. Da könnte ich aber doch dann zurück auf Lan und dann mit einem Switch aufteilen und zurück auf die Telefonkabel und dann nach oben oder?


----------



## PieMaster (2. April 2020)

*AW: Ist Lan über Telefonkabel möglich?*

Das verwundert mich jetzt da unser ganz normaler Telefon und Internet Anschluss über ein Kabel genau derselben Art geht und wir haben eine 80 Mbit Leitung die auch ankommt


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. April 2020)

*AW: Ist Lan über Telefonkabel möglich?*

Ich verstehe nicht so genau was du da mit welchen Kabeln über welche Zimmer und Router und Switches vorhast - ich kann dir nur soviel versprechen: Über ein CAT1 telefonkabel wirst du nicht mehr als vielleicht 0,2 oder 0,3 MBit/s an Bandbreite schaffen.

Bitte unterscheide auch LAN-Kabel (Kategorien und Datenraten siehe hier   - für eine 100MBit-GBASE-T verbindung brauchste mindestens CAT5) von Anschlusskabeln.


----------



## -Shorty- (2. April 2020)

*AW: Ist Lan über Telefonkabel möglich?*

Hier bietet sich doch an die 3 Räume über Wlan, ggf. einen Extender zu vernetzen. 
Wenn man da ein paar Euro in die Hand nimmt kann man durchaus ein Wlan mit brauchbaren Pingzeiten und ohne Abbrüche haben. Die Lösungen bei nicht vorhanden Kabelkanäle und alten Telefonleitungen klingen für mich jetzt schon teurer.

Spricht da was dagegen?   



Ich hab da noch ne kleine Beobachtung, ich hoffe der TE versteht das nicht falsch: 
_(Witzigerweise kommt es mir so vor als suchen sich hier User echte Herausforderungen.
Der eine müsste nur durch eine Wand und schwört auf die D-Lan Adapter, der nächste hat sein Wlan-Router im Zimmer stehen aber ist zu faul mal ein Kabel zu verlegen und nun 3 Räume im OG vernetzen ohne die notwendigen Verkabelung. 

Kann es sein das ihr extra den schwersten Weg sucht? )_


----------



## IICARUS (2. April 2020)

*AW: Ist Lan über Telefonkabel möglich?*

Oder das ganze mal mit D-Lan per Stromleitung versuchen und dann kann auch per Stromleitung in jedem Zimmer ein Adapter angeschlossen werden. 

Bei uns geht es per D-Lan ins Zimmer meines Sohnes und dort hat er dann ein D-Lan angeschlossen womit er zunächst zu einem Switch geht und dann erst zu seinem Rechner und zu den anderen Geräte die er auch direkt mit Kabel verbunden hat. Sein D-Lan Adapter verfügt aber auch über W-Lan und so kann er zugleich auch mit seinem Handy aufs W-Lan was direkt in seinem Zimmer ausgestrahlt wird zugreifen.

D-Lan ist aber so eine Sache, bei uns bekommt er die selbe Leistung wie ich direkt mit Lan-Kabel.


----------



## taks (2. April 2020)

*AW: Ist Lan über Telefonkabel möglich?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> ich kann dir nur soviel versprechen: Über ein CAT1 telefonkabel wirst du nicht mehr als vielleicht 0,2 oder 0,3 MBit/s an Bandbreite schaffen.



Da muss ich dir widersprechen. In meiner Ausbildung hab ich mich mal dem Thema angenommen und über ein ungeschirmtes, 8-adriges U72 Kabel ( ~20 Meter) stolze 80Mbit/s übertragen können 
U72 Kabel sind aber auch paarweise verdrillt um NEXT, FEXT etc. entgegen zu wirken.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. April 2020)

*AW: Ist Lan über Telefonkabel möglich?*

Das ist technisch unter guten Bedingungen und mit passender Technik ja auch nicht unmöglich (sonst könnte die Telekom nicht über 70 Jahre alte Kupferlitzen so viel anbieten), aber die üblichen Standardnetzwerkcontroller schalten von 1000 auf 100 auf 10 MBit runter wenn du dan CAT1-Kabel dranpappst und versuchen dann irgendwie den 10er Standard zu halten wobei die effektiven Datenraten aber deutlich darunter liegen, meist unter 1 MBit. Zumindest ist das mal meine Erfahrung damit.^^

Ich stimme da aber auch Shorty zu, man hat in den Netzwerkthreads wirklich oft den Eindruck dass die Leute es sich immer maximal schwer machen wollen. Da wird mit DLan über Stockwerke gefummelt, über 17 Ecken und Switches und Kabelsorten und Adaptern irgendwas gefriemelt (oder hierr ein Telefonkabel gern gesplittet in 3) und haste nicht gesehen wo man in den allermeisten Fällen durch "Leg ein Cat6-Kabel an einen  ordentlichen WLAN-Router" alles viel performanter erschlagen hätte. 

Ich hab auch Verwandte und Bekannte die sich da einen abrödeln, mehrere Billigrepeater in den Zimmern verteilen und mit der 10 Jahre alten Fritze da rumgurken um irgendwie noch Empfang zu haben. In einer Wohnung hab ich den ganzen Krams weggeschmissen, die Fritze durchn ganz guten 150€-Netgear ersetzt und das wars. Voller Empfang im ganzen Haus, Thema erledigt. Klar geht sowas nicht überall und ist auch bei höheren Anforderungen (wie 500+MBit-Anschlüssen) schnell an der Grenze aber für die allermeisten "Normalsterblichen" (wie beispieslweise meiner Mutter - deren Haus war das nämlich ) ists echt meistens nicht besonders schwierig bzw. reicht sowas.


----------



## robbe (2. April 2020)

*AW: Ist Lan über Telefonkabel möglich?*

Also erstmal grundsätzlich, das kann funktionieren, kann teilweise funktionieren, kann aber auch auch garnicht funktionieren. Ich hab schön öfters Telefonkabel als LAN Kabel missbraucht und bei Längen zwischen 3 und 20m eigentlich immer 50Mbit drüber bekommen, mehr hab ich aber auch nicht probiert. Bei kürzeren Kabeln wurde die Verbindung sogar meist als 1Gbit ausgewiesen.



> Das verwundert mich jetzt da unser ganz normaler Telefon und Internet  Anschluss über ein Kabel genau derselben Art geht und wir haben eine 80  Mbit Leitung die auch ankommt


Das kann man nicht vergleichen, weil LAN und VDSL zwei völlig unterschiedliche Technologien sind. Bei VDSL werden die Daten auf 2 Adern über mehrere hundert Meter übertragen, da ist richtig Bumms auf der Leitung.


----------



## soulstyle (2. April 2020)

*AW: Ist Lan über Telefonkabel möglich?*

Hi,
Ich würde es einfach ausprobieren.
Wichtig ist das Du die Codierreihenfolge einhälst, ggf lötest oder Vago Schnellverbinder benutzt.
(Also welche Farbe Lan Ader lege ich auf welches Telefondraht, oben wieder das gleiche).

Schlimmer als die Abschirmung sind die Übergangswiderstände die Du sehr klein am besten gegen 0 Ohm hälst.
Solange in der Nähe deiner Telefonleitungen keine anderen Kabel verlaufen sehe ich noch weniger Probleme.
Ich gehe davon aus das es gut klappen wird!
Berichte uns ob es geklappt hat.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (3. April 2020)

*AW: Ist Lan über Telefonkabel möglich?*

Ich selbst nutze FastEthernet (100MBit/s) über stinknormalen Klingeldraht, also CAT1. Dafür braucht man 4 Adern,
Es funktioniert, man sollte aber wenn möglich die a weitesten voneinander entfernten Drähte nehmen (12, 3, 6 und 9 Uhr).

Von Powerline, auch dLAN genannt,rate ich dringend ab, da du damit den Amateurfunk und Rundfunk erheblich störst.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. April 2020)

*AW: Ist Lan über Telefonkabel möglich?*

Bitte mal genau aufs Kabel schauen was der Klingeldraht wirklich ist - wenns nicht uralt ist kann ein Telefonkabel auch CAT3 sein. Mit sowas sind 10 MBit oder wenn man Glück hat bzw. die Strecke nicht allzu lang ist sogar 100 MBit möglich.


----------



## P2063 (3. April 2020)

*AW: Ist Lan über Telefonkabel möglich?*

Theoretisch kannst du auf dem Klingeldraht mit 2 Adernpaaren 100mbit hinbekommen. Steckerbelegung wären dafür die Pins 1, 2, 3 und 6. Ob das tatsächlich funktioniert musst du ausprobieren, das kann dir bei ungeschirmtem Kabel niemand garantieren.



PieMaster schrieb:


> Das verwundert mich jetzt da unser ganz normaler Telefon und Internet Anschluss über ein Kabel genau derselben Art geht und wir haben eine 80 Mbit Leitung die auch ankommt



Die Datenübertragung über die Teilnehmeranschlussleitung die ins Haus geht verwendet aber eine vollkommen andere Technik mit vollkommen anderen Frequenzen als ein Ethernet LAN.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Von Powerline, auch dLAN genannt,rate ich dringend ab, da du damit den Amateurfunk und Rundfunk erheblich störst.



Ich halte von DLAN auch nix, aber eher weil es grade im Altbau mit entsprechend steinzeitlicher Verkabelung einfach nur unzuverlässig ist, nur im gleichen Stromkreis funktioniert und miserable Bandbreiten hat wenn die Geräte weiter als ein paar Meter auseinander sind. Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen, warum sich immer noch das Gerücht hält es würde den Amateurfunk so stark stören. Die Hersteller verwenden die entsprechenden Frequenzen bereits seit Jahren nicht mehr. Für alle anderen Kurzwellenanwendungen betrifft es einen Bereich von vielleicht maximal 100-200 Meter. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit in der direkten Nachbarschaft auf einen Amateurfunker zu treffen den es stört dürfte also vernachlässigbar gering sein.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (3. April 2020)

*AW: Ist Lan über Telefonkabel möglich?*



> Theoretisch kannst du auf dem Klingeldraht mit 2 Adernpaaren  100mbit hinbekommen. Steckerbelegung wären dafür die Pins 1, 2, 3 und 6.  Ob das tatsächlich funktioniert musst du ausprobieren, das kann dir bei  ungeschirmtem Kabel niemand garantieren.


Relevant ist vor allem die Verseilung, es gibt auch ungeschirmte CAT5e-Kabel, die für 100MBit geeignet sind, nennen sich UTP (Unshielded Twisted Pair).



> Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen, warum sich immer noch das Gerücht hält es würde den Amateurfunk so stark stören.


Einige Geräte tun das auch noch. Statt den AFU-Bändern werden dann die Rundfunkbänder gestört, ganz tolle Sache, überlege mal, wie es wäre, wenn ein Dienst gestört wird, den du nutzen willst. Auch VDSL wird gestört.


> Für alle anderen Kurzwellenanwendungen betrifft es einen Bereich von vielleicht maximal 100-200 Meter.


Und genau da liegt da Problem, es beschränkt sich nicht mehr auf die eigene Wohnung, sondern betrifft viele andere, die mit diesem Stück an Technikmüll nichts zu tun haben wollen und einfach nur Funkdienste nutzen wollen, ohne das Geprassel der anderen hören zu wollen.
Es wird nämlich einmal über das Stromkabel selbst übertragen, so wie bei einer Lichtantenne. Daneben strahlt da Stromkabel auch noch ab, weil es eben nicht für die HF-Übertragung gebaut wurde und nicht geschirmt ist.


----------



## P2063 (3. April 2020)

*AW: Ist Lan über Telefonkabel möglich?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Und genau da liegt da Problem, es beschränkt sich nicht mehr auf die eigene Wohnung, sondern betrifft viele andere, die einfach nur Funkdienste nutzen wollen, ohne das Geprassel der anderen hören zu wollen.



es gibt irgendwas um die 64.000 Amateurfunkzulassungen in Deutschland, die Anzahl der Amateurfunker ist seit 2002 rückläufig. Wir reden hier von weniger als 0,08% der Bevölkerung. Und davon muss dann auch erst noch mal einer in der Nähe sein bzw nah genug dass es überhaupt Auswirkungen auf seinen Funkbetrieb hat. Ich behaupte ja mal das Problem ist zwar messbar, aber bis auf ganz, ganz wenige Einzelfälle vollkommen irrelevant. 

Und wenn es ein Problem für jemand ist, dann sollte der vielleicht etwas tun das leider immer mehr in Vergessenheit gerät: Sachlich miteinander reden. Jemand anderes als ein direkter Nachbar kann die Störung schließlich nicht verursachen. Aber ok, ich weiß dass manche Amateurfunker ziemlich verschrobene Gestalten sein können, insofern ist das eventuell nicht ganz einfach...


----------



## DJKuhpisse (3. April 2020)

*AW: Ist Lan über Telefonkabel möglich?*



P2063 schrieb:


> es gibt irgendwas um die 64.000 Amateurfunkzulassungen in Deutschland, die Anzahl der Amateurfunker ist seit 2002 rückläufig. Wir reden hier von weniger als 0,08% der Bevölkerung. Und davon muss dann auch erst noch mal einer in der Nähe sein bzw nah genug dass es überhaupt Auswirkungen auf seinen Funkbetrieb hat. Ich behaupte ja mal das Problem ist zwar messbar, aber bis auf ganz, ganz wenige Einzelfälle quasi nicht existent.



Es sind nicht nur Funkamateure, sondern auch ganz normale Kurzwellenhörer, die in ihrer Informationsfreiheit eingeschränkt werden, weil sie eben nicht mehr ungestört BBC usw. hören können.
Mich übrigens eingeschlossen, ich bin weder Funkamateur, noch Amateurfunker, sondern höre gerne Sendungen auf Kurzwelle und werde damit durch Powerline gestört. Eine Begriffsdefinition zum Funkamateur und Amateurfunker findet sich hier: Begriffsdiskussion: Amateurfunker versus Funkamateur - CQ-Jena


----------



## P2063 (3. April 2020)

*AW: Ist Lan über Telefonkabel möglich?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Es sind nicht nur Funkamateure, sondern auch ganz normale Kurzwellenhörer, die in ihrer Informationsfreiheit eingeschränkt werden, weil sie eben nicht mehr ungestört BBC usw. hören können.



Alle Radiosender zu BBC

vielleicht sollten diese Leute einfach mal im 21. Jahrhundert ankommen...


----------



## DJKuhpisse (3. April 2020)

*AW: Ist Lan über Telefonkabel möglich?*



P2063 schrieb:


> Alle Radiosender zu BBC
> 
> vielleicht sollten diese Leute einfach mal im 21. Jahrhundert ankommen...



Oder andere einfach aufhören, den Rundfunk zu stören, es gibt Leute, die kein Internet haben oder es ist nicht stabil genug für einen Stream, die schließt man dann aus.
Für andere ist das auch einfach ein Hobby, so wie andere gerne Golf spielen.


----------



## soulstyle (6. April 2020)

*AW: Ist Lan über Telefonkabel möglich?*

Hi und hat es funktioniert?
Würde mich sehr interessieren.
Gruß


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. April 2020)

*AW: Ist Lan über Telefonkabel möglich?*

Was genau?
Fast Ethernet 100MBit/s Vollduplex über Klingeldraht?
Bei mir funktioniert das, sind aber vielleicht so 20 Meter Kabel.


----------



## soulstyle (6. April 2020)

*AW: Ist Lan über Telefonkabel möglich?*

Ah ok, ich denke der TE wird mit 20m schon weit kommen wenn es keine Villa ist.


----------



## commandobot (11. April 2020)

*AW: Ist Lan Ã¼ber Telefonkabel mÃ¶glich?*



PieMaster schrieb:


> ich möchte drei Zimmer im ersten OG bei uns mit einem Lan-Anschluss ausstatten.
> Der Router steht jedoch im EG und es gibt keine Kabelschächte durch die ich ein Kabel ziehen könnte.
> Allerdings sind im jedem der drei Zimmer noch Telefonkabel verlegt. die Kabel sind übrigens 8-adrig aber nicht Twisted pairs und auch nur einmal ummantelt.
> 
> Meine Frage ist jetzt ob ich vom Router auf ein Telefonkabel gehen kann, welches ich dann auf drei Kabel aufsplitte und dann damit in die Zimmer gehe?


Aus elektronischer Sicht lassen sich die vorhandenen Telefonkabel weiterverwenden und die Aufputzdosen durch RJ45-Dosen ersetzen.
Delock Produkte 86248 Delock Netzwerk Anschlussdose 1 Port Cat.6 kompakt UTP

Dabei sollte jedoch nur eine Direktverbindung zwischen EG und OG hergestellt werden. 
Diese kann dann genutzt werden, um den Router zu einem Switch im OG zu führen. 
Vom Switch im OG aus können anschließend die drei Zimmer per LAN (oder WLAN) versorgt werden.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. April 2020)

*AW: Ist Lan Ã¼ber Telefonkabel mÃ¶glich?*



commandobot schrieb:


> Aus elektronischer Sicht lassen sich die vorhandenen Telefonkabel weiterverwenden und die Aufputzdosen durch RJ45-Dosen ersetzen.



Jein.
Denn es handelt sich um Wechselstrom, da gibt es sog. Übersprechen, das ist wie bei einer Antenne. Daher sind z.B. CAT7-Kabel geschirmt.
Sollte es Probleme bei der Übertragung geben, würde ich auf 10 MBit/s Halbduplex umstellen.


----------



## goscha76 (26. November 2020)

Hallo PieMaster, ist das Thema noch aktuell?
es geht mit den so genannten "Phone Bridge" Geräten  
Die kosten etwas - dafür musst du nicht "buddeln"
Such einfach auf ebay nach 2-wire G.hn2 Phoneline Bridge


----------

